# Ariens building special edition units next week.



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Per Paul Sikkema. If you have been waiting for a unit that you ordered maybe it's coming soon.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

/??? sooner or later the supply chain will catch up with manufacturing ..... what is so shocking?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Aside from the Kraken what else is considered a special edition?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Aside from the Kraken what else is considered a special edition?


Mountaineer, Alpine, Great Lakes, and probably the SHO's


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Minus the SHO's 









Snow Blowers and Snow Removal Equipment | Ariens


Shop all Ariens Snow Blowers. Over 4 million snow blowers produced since 1960. The #1 selling brand of two-stage snow blowers in the world. We’re called The King of Snow, and we’ve earned it.




www.ariens.com


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Friction Disc's???


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

Is this really happening, or yet another hopeful wish since I ordered last summer?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shannon said:


> Is this really happening, or yet another hopeful wish since I ordered last summer?


Paul is usually pretty reliable. He does speak with Ariens on occasion.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

RickCoMatic said:


> Friction Disc's???


I believe so, why I went the route I did


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

Called the dealer today. Mountaineering edition yet again pushed back from February 8th to February 25th. Dealer said they have only built 30 Krakens, and have over 300 orders for them.


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

Just in time for Spring!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Shannon said:


> Called the dealer today. Mountaineering edition yet again pushed back from February 8th to February 25th. Dealer said they have only built 30 Krakens, and have over 300 orders for them.


I was informed recently by somebody who would know (not a dealer) that so far Ariens has only built 50 Krakens. They also said the demand for the special edition units has far exceeded what they were projecting. Especially for the Mountaineering and Krakens. The supply chain issues have really hindered their ability to build the machines. They believe they are going to be wide open and all the special edition units for next winter.


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> I was informed recently by somebody who would know (not a dealer) that so far Ariens has only built 50 Krakens. They also said the demand for the special edition units has far exceeded what they were projecting. Especially for the Mountaineering and Krakens. The supply chain issues have really hindered their ability to build the machines. They believe they are going to be wide open and all the special edition units for next winter.


How did they do this year for normal models? Were they strapped to get the normal mainstream units built and out to stores as well?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hogan773 said:


> How did they do this year for normal models? Were they strapped to get the normal mainstream units built and out to stores as well?


That I don't know. The conversation I had was primarily focused on the Kraken but if I were to bet I would say there was limits to some models.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

Just heard from the dealer. Date changed again - this time from February 25th, now back to March 11th. Winter will be over before I get this thing.


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

Shannon said:


> Just heard from the dealer. Date changed again - this time from February 25th, now back to March 11th. Winter will be over before I get this thing.


Nawww, really you are gonna get it super early....for the 22/23 season!


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Not for nothing & I mean no disrespect, but....

Ariens, you seriously need to up your game IMHO. I think a 22 hp V twin snowblower should be in your lineup. The Kraken is nice but a 36" w/22hp V twin would be more worthy of that name. Just saying. I know I could certainly appreciate being able to idle through the heavy stuff vs have the engine screaming at top rpm. It would be great for people who have limited places to put snow, to be able to launch that wet heavy snow into the side yard from the road. We frequently run out of places to put it. A factory production machine like that would be more reliable than hot roding one that is not designed for that kind of power. 

If you build it, it will sell.


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

2AriensGuy said:


> Not for nothing & I mean no disrespect, but....
> 
> Ariens, you seriously need to up your game IMHO. I think a 22 hp V twin snowblower should be in your lineup. The Kraken is nice but a 36" w/22hp V twin would be more worthy of that name. Just saying. I know I could certainly appreciate being able to idle through the heavy stuff vs have the engine screaming at top rpm. It would be great for people who have limited places to put snow, to be able to launch that wet heavy snow into the side yard from the road. We frequently run out of places to put it. A factory production machine like that would be more reliable than hot roding one that is not designed for that kind of power.
> 
> If you build it, it will sell.


Are you saying, if they built it, they will come?


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Yup, only they don't care if you come, they only care if you buy ! Lol


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

2AriensGuy said:


> Not for nothing & I mean no disrespect, but....
> 
> Ariens, you seriously need to up your game IMHO. I think a 22 hp V twin snowblower should be in your lineup. The Kraken is nice but a 36" w/22hp V twin would be more worthy of that name. Just saying. I know I could certainly appreciate being able to idle through the heavy stuff vs have the engine screaming at top rpm. It would be great for people who have limited places to put snow, to be able to launch that wet heavy snow into the side yard from the road. We frequently run out of places to put it. A factory production machine like that would be more reliable than hot roding one that is not designed for that kind of power.
> 
> If you build it, it will sell.


You've angered the Kraken 😡










I kid, I kid 😁🍻

I'm sure there is a reason Ariens made this machine 32". I'm willing to bet the Pro 36 is probably the lowest selling unit they build. If the Kraken was 36" I wouldn't have bought it. Too many places where it wouldn't be able to get into. Plus more space is needed for maneuvering. At $4600 the Kraken certainly isn't cheap but I do wonder how much of an added cost a V-Twin would be. If they build a 32" version I'd probably buy it. 🤪😉 That said as of now the current Kraken is hands down the most powerful unit I've ever run.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I hope they will also make the special parts available soon. I dream buying a Kraken gas tank to replace the stupid 2,3 L gas tank there is on my 414 cc on my Platinum 30 SHO. This is non sense on a big motor like a 414cc. I contacted Ariens to know if they plan to change this situation or offer for upgrade another bigger gas tank. Their answer was no. 
I want something I could install without doing mods like Town have done by using a BS 420 cc gas tank.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

JJG723 said:


> You've angered the Kraken 😡
> I kid, I kid 😁🍻
> 
> I'm sure there is a reason Ariens made this machine 32". I'm willing to bet the Pro 36 is probably the lowest selling unit they build. If the Kraken was 36" I wouldn't have bought it. Too many places where it wouldn't be able to get into. Plus more space is needed for maneuvering. At $4600 the Kraken certainly isn't cheap but I do wonder how much of an added cost a V-Twin would be. If they build a 32" version I'd probably buy it. 🤪😉 That said as of now the current Kraken is hands down the most powerful unit I've ever run.


32" works better than a 36" for the same reason the 26" works better than the 32". I'm referring to models or trim level that have identical impeller diameter, width, and speed, plus identical auger rake diameter. It's because of Impeller/bucket ratio. Ideally you want that at near 60% like a 24 SHO. Bucket ratio is just as important as HP. If you're running 20+HP v twin, I'd think I'd want 16 or 18 impeller for 36+...If you see where that all leads, you can see it's pretty soon before you exceed the mass limit that's desirable for pleasant operation of a walk behind...You also have to factor in the weight of a wider bite at depth. Traction to the drive wheels or tracks comes into play. 
If you'll notice in your photo, that after that first cut, you're only biting half bucket. 16". You do this because it's the sweet spot between machine load, high ground speed, and throw distance. The 26 gulps that same 16" bite after the first pass, but the 32 is superior at preventing low side spillover, while the 26 is superior for that first full bucket pass and threading between obstacles. 
Half pass on a 36" is only 18"...Will that really make much difference in time? Only if you have a lot of lengthy straight passes, but at what point is it more desirable to use a box plow?


----------



## Shannon (Oct 5, 2021)

Hogan773 said:


> Nawww, really you are gonna get it super early....for the 22/23 season!


Problem is I will have to do maintenance for summer storage without ever using the machine.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

legarem said:


> I hope they will also make the special parts available soon. I dream buying a Kraken gas tank to replace the stupid 2,3 L gas tank there is on my 414 cc on my Platinum 30 SHO. This is non sense on a big motor like a 414cc. I contacted Ariens to know if they plan to change this situation or offer for upgrade another bigger gas tank. Their answer was no.
> I want something I could install without doing mods like Town have done by using a BS 420 cc gas tank.


Honestly the large fuel tank on the Kraken one of my favorite features. Averages 3.5 hrs. of runtime on a single tank. They also do say the EFI is better at fuel management.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

HillnGullyRider said:


> 32" works better than a 36" for the same reason the 26" works better than the 32". I'm referring to models or trim level that have identical impeller diameter, width, and speed, plus identical auger rake diameter. It's because of Impeller/bucket ratio. Ideally you want that at near 60% like a 24 SHO. Bucket ratio is just as important as HP. If you're running 20+HP v twin, I'd think I'd want 16 or 18 impeller for 36+...If you see where that all leads, you can see it's pretty soon before you exceed the mass limit that's desirable for pleasant operation of a walk behind...You also have to factor in the weight of a wider bite at depth. Traction to the drive wheels or tracks comes into play.
> If you'll notice in your photo, that after that first cut, you're only biting half bucket. 16". You do this because it's the sweet spot between machine load, high ground speed, and throw distance. The 26 gulps that same 16" bite after the first pass, but the 32 is superior at preventing low side spillover, while the 26 is superior for that first full bucket pass and threading between obstacles.
> Half pass on a 36" is only 18"...Will that really make much difference in time? Only if you have a lot of lengthy straight passes, but at what point is it more desirable to use a box plow?


Yup, I'm fully aware of the old "power to weight ratio" dynamic. In this particular picture though the only reason why that's a 1/2 cut of the bucket is because that is the total width of that pathway. There is a curb on each side . That's the only thing that annoys me about that picture is the half bucket cut. 🤣 Here's a nice full bucket shot and video also. The little bit of dribble out the left side is only due to the Ariens machines tendency to throw a little bit of excess snow out in front on that side only. Hence the reason why they have that baffle kit available.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Regardless, they have the technology to do it already. I just found out today that the 670 v twin Predator also has a 1" shaft. (I thought it was 1 1/8"). So, maybe a v twin would be easier than I thought for my blown up 1336 Pro ? 

The mammoth 850 will be available with a 36" or 48" blower and it has 28 hp. The snow I deal with was too much for the 1336 even when new. I have to go a foot or 2, then stop & let it clear itself and stop bogging down, then repeat. Plow is not an option. No place to put it in the village. Need a blower to put it on my side lawn. Can't plow because of fire hydrant too.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

2AriensGuy said:


> Regardless, they have the technology to do it already. I just found out today that the 670 v twin Predator also has a 1" shaft. (I thought it was 1 1/8"). So, maybe a v twin would be easier than I thought for my blown up 1336 Pro ?
> 
> The mammoth 850 will be available with a 36" or 48" blower and it has 28 hp. The snow I deal with was too much for the 1336 even when new. I have to go a foot or 2, then stop & let it clear itself and stop bogging down, then repeat. Plow is not an option. No place to put it in the village. Need a blower to put it on my side lawn. Can't plow because of fire hydrant too.


Are you running 6, 4, or 3, blade 14" impeller? Not sure it would make a ton of difference as your "straw" size is the same as the other narrower 926 models. You are bogging because you are encountering conditions where you are trying to jam too much through your straw. A v-twin will help you power through the bog, but if you are still clogging your straw, you won't be moving any more volume than what you're used to. You may just end up constantly clogging the chute orifice quicker.


----------

